# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  مؤسس المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق العلامة طاهر الجزائري

## روح سارة

هو طاهر بن محمد صالح بن أحمد بن موهوب السمعوني، المشهور بالجزائري. هاجر والده من الجزائر إلى دمشق سنة 1263هـ (1847)، وكان من بيت علم وشرف، تولى قضاء المالكية، حيث كان فقيهها في دمشق ومفتيها في الشام. 
ولد طاهر الجزائري في دمشق سنة 1852، وتعلم في مدارسها، حيث دخل المدرسة الجقمقية الإعدادية وتتلمذ على الأستاذ عبد الرحمن البستاني، فأخذ عنه العربية والفارسية والتركية ومبادئ العلوم، كما قرأ على أبيه أيضاً، ثم اتصل بعالم عصره الشيخ عبد الغني الغنيمي الميداني، ولازمه إلى أن وافاه الأجل، وكان شيخه الميداني فقيهاً عارفاً بزمانه واسع النظر، معروفاً بوقوفه على لباب الشريعة وأسرارها، وببعده عن البدع واتباع الأوهام والبعد عن حب الظهور ، على قدم السلف الصالح بتقواه وزهده، وعلى نهجه سار تلميذه الجزائري فشب محباً للعلم على اختلاف فروعه خاصة علم الطبيعة، يفتش عن مصادره المطبوعة والمخطوطة ويقتنيها، ويتلقف بشوق ما يسمعه من أحاديث العلماء الذين تلقوا العلم في المدارس العالية أو الأجنبية، فإذا به يدخر حصيلة كبيرة قيمة من العلوم الطبيعية والفلكية والرياضية والتاريخية والأثرية إلى جانب ما وعاه من علوم العربية والفقه. 
 أتقن العلامة الطاهر الجزائري اللغة العربية وأتقن الفارسية والتركية، ونظم بالفارسية كما نظم بالعربية، وتعلم الفرنسية وتكلم بها، وكذلك تعلم السريانية والعبرانية والحبشية، وكان يعرف القبائلية البربرية لغة موطنه، وتعلم كثيراً من الخطوط القديمة كالكوفي والمشجر والعبراني غيرها ليتسنى له دراسة الآثار. 
غرُم بالكتب المطبوعة والمخطوطة، وعرف الجيد من أصنافها، كما عرف طبقات المؤلفين وتراجم الرجال، وأماكن المخطوطات والنسخ المتفرقة منها في الخزائن الشرقية والغربية، وساعده على إتقان ذلك قوة حافظته. 
تولى طاهر الجزائري التدريس في المدرسة الظاهرية بدمشق، والتقى بالوالي مدحت باشا الذي وجد عنده البغية التي يريدها من أجل إصلاح ولاية سورية ورآه ثقة. فهو يبحث عن أمثاله ليستعين بهم في نشر العلم وإصلاح التعليم، وخطط مع الشيخ طاهر لنهضة علمية واسعة، واتفقا على أن خير نهج يؤدي إلى النهضة يقوم على محو الأمية، وكون هذا بنشر التعليم الابتدائي من قبل هيئات أهلية لا تعتمد على الأساليب الحكومية، تجمع المال من الموسرين وتنفقها في الأغراض المقررة، فتثمر جهودها في أقصر وقت مادامت مؤيدة بعطف الوالي ونفوذه. 
كان الشيخ الطاهر الجزائري عضواً في جمعية علمية اجتماعية أسسها بعض العلماء والوجهاء في دمشق، أطلقوا عليها اسم (الجمعية الخيرية)، وقد اعتُمد على هذه الجمعية في تنفيذ خطة النهضة العلمية، فدأب أعضاؤها على توعية الناس وبث حب العلم والترغيب فيه بين الشباب، كما قامت الجمعية بترميم وتجهيز المدارس الموقوفة على طلب العلم، وكذلك ملحقات بعض الجوامع والتكايا، فتم في بضعة أشهر افتتاح نحو تسع مدارس في مدينة دمشق اثنتين منها للإناث. 
عُين الشيخ طاهر الجزائري بناء على جهوده مفتشاً للمعارف في ولاية سورية، فبذل جهوداً إضافية جبارة في سبيل إصلاح أساليب التعليم، وكان يتعهد المعلمين بالنصح والإرشاد والتوجيه، ويسمع بشغف آراءهم في ابتكار أنجح الوسائل لتعليم الطلاب والدعوة إلى طلب العلم. وكان يسهر الليالي الطويلة عاكفاً على تأليف الكتب في مختلف العلوم الدينية والعربية والرياضية، مبسطاً أساليبها مختاراً ما تدل التجارب على نجاحه وسهولة تلقينه، وكان يشرف بنفسه على طبع كتبه في مطبعة الجمعية الخيرية. 
عمل الشيخ طاهر الجزائري على تأسيس دور عامة للكتب في مختلف البلاد، فكان منها دار الكتب الوطنية الظاهرية ـ وهي اليوم ثروة كبرى من ثروات دمشق الوطنية ـ فجمع فيها البقية الباقية من الكتب والمخطوطات الموقوفة في مختلف الجوامع والمدارس، فهددته أكلة أوقاف المدارس بالقتل إن لم يكف عن جمع الكتب في مكان واحد، لأنه استولى بسيف الحكومة على جميع ما أبقته أيدي النهب من الكتب المخطوطة. 
كذلك أسس الشيخ الطاهر الجزائري بمساعدة آل الخالدي في القدس مكتبة وطنية باسم (المكتبة الخالدية) ضمت كتب الشيخ راغب الخالدي وكتب أسرته، وجمع فيها مخطوطات وكتب أخرى قيمة. 
بعد أن سجن الوالي مدحت باشا، أُعفي الشيخ طاهر الجزائري من منصبه الحكومي، وعُرض عليه وظيفة أخرى لا يكون له فيها اتصال بالناس فأبى، ولزم بيته شاغلاً أوقاته بالمطالعة والتأليف، وعاش على بيع الكتب حتى آخر أيامه إلى من يرجو حفظها عندهم وعدم خروجها من الشام، كما واصل تتبع نوادر الكتب والمخطوطات، وكان يدون خلاصة ما يطلع عليه في مذكرات بلغت مجلدين ضخمين. 
وكان يسافر بين حين وآخر إلى مختلف البلاد العثمانية والبلاد الشرقية والأوروبية، يجتمع بعلمائها ومفكريها باحثاً في كنوز المكتبات عن مخطوطات التراث العربي. كثر تردد طلاب العلم على الشيخ طاهر الجزائري، مما زاد نشاطه الاجتماعي، ونشر الدعوة للعلم، كما تحلقت حوله طبقة من شيوخ دمشق والعلماء النابهين فيها، فكان يتحفهم بالدروس العلمية والفكرية، والسياسية، ومركزه الأساسي الذي يقيم به دروسه كان مدرسة عبد الله باشا في دمشق. 
قال الأمير الشهابي: (في تلك المدة التي قضاها الشيخ طاهر الجزائري بالشام، كان يتحلق حوله في دمشق صفوة من المتعلمين والنبهاء والمفكرين العرب، فتألفت من جمعهم أكبر حلقة أدبية وثقافية، كانت تدعو إلى تعليم العلوم العصرية، ومدارسة تاريخ العرب وتراثهم العلمي، وآداب اللغة العربية، والتمسك بمحاسن الأخلاق الدينية والأخذ بالصالح من المدنية الغربية). 
 قضى حياته يكافح الأمية، ويحارب التعصب، ويحرص على تعليم أولاد الأغنياء خاصة، لأن عندهم المال والجاه وبالتالي تأثيرهم في مجتمعهم أكبر، وحث على أن يتعلم المتعلمون صناعة أخرى، وكثيراً ما يقول: (تعلموا العلم، وتعلموا معه صناعة تعيشون بها حتى لا تقفوا على أرباب السلطان، تستجدون الوظائف والجرايات، فإذا احتاجت الحكومات إليكم أخذتكم لخدمتها، واعملوا بالنزاهة والاستقامة، وأخلصوا لها وللأمة القصد). 
كما كانت له آراء شتى هدفها نهضة الأمة، والأخذ بالعلم والأخلاق، وإحياء التراث، وعدم التزلف للحكام ومهاجمة العلماء الجامدين الذين يغلقون باب الاجتهاد، وكان يحذر من الوقوع في حبائل الاستعمار. 
كان الشيخ الجزائري يلقن مبادئه ويلقح العقول بأفكاره من حيث لا يشعر المتعلِّم، وكثيراً ما كان يغشى مجالس بعض العلماء الذين يتوسم فيهم صفاء السريرة، فيَظهر بمظهر المستفيد، وغايته إفادتهم خلال الدرس لتنشر أفكاره بطريق السراية من الأساتذة إلى التلاميذ. 
كما كان الشيخ الجزائري يشجع على إنشاء الصحف السياسية والاجتماعية، والمجلات العلمية والأدبية، وكان يدعو إلى تناول الصحف النافعة ويبتهج بها، وله شغف بالاطلاع عليها وتتبعها، خصوصاً التي تكثر من الترجمة عند الغرب واقتطاف ثمرات علومه. 
قال فيه تلميذه الشيخ سعيد الباني: (جمع بين المعقول والمنقول، ومزج القديم بالحديث، أخذ من كل علم لبابه، ونبذ لفاظته، فكنت تجد منه العالم الديني والمدني والرياضي والطبيعي والسياسي والأديب والمؤرخ والأثري والاجتماعي والأخلاقي والكاتب والشاعر، فكان عنده من كل علم خبر... فهو دائرة المعارف، ومفتاح العلوم، وكشاف مصطلحات الفنون، وقاموس الأعلام). 
في سنة 1898 عُين الشيخ الجزائري مفتشاً لدور الكتب العامة في دمشق، فعاود سيرته الأولى مبشراً بمبادئه، فبث أفكاره بين معارفه ومؤيديه لمدة أربع سنوات، ثم لما كان اسم الشيخ لدى رجال الحكم في رأس الداعين إلى التحرر في وقت ازدادت في السياسة اضطراباً، رحل الشيخ الجزائري خفية إلى مصر التي كانت يومئذ تنعم بالاستقرار وبشيء من الحرية والأمن، حاملاً معه ما استطاع من كتب قيمة ومخطوطات نادرة. 
اتصل الشيخ الجزائري في مصر بالعلماء الذين عرفوا فضله بغية الإفادة من خبرته، كما كانت بين الشيخ والمستشرقين صداقات يراسلهم ويراسلونه على اختلاف قومياتهم، وزاره كثير منهم في رحلاتهم إلى الشرق، يقتبس منهم ما ينفع المسلمين، ويُقبسهم ما يثبت سماحة الإسلام ومدنيته ومجد المسلمين وتمدنهم، وهذا ما جعله في عداد حلقات السلسلة التي تصل الشرق بالغرب، كما شهد له الكثيرون. كما شارك الجزائري في تحرير بعض الصحف المصرية، وكان يعكف في لياليه وأوقات فراغه على التأليف، فكان من أهم آثاره في تلك الفترة كتاب في الحديث (توجيه النظر إلى أصول الأثر)، جمع فيه زبدة ما جاء في كتب أصول الفقه ومصطلح الحديث من القواعد والفوائد بشكل يدل على سعة إطلاع وفهم عميق لأسرار الشريعة. وقد أثنى على الكتاب المحدث الشيخ أحمد شاكر --رحمه الله--
عاد إلى دمشق سنة 1919 بعد قيام الدولة العربية، فعينته الحكومة العربية مديراً عاماً لدار الكتب الوطنية الظاهرية، وانتخب عضواً في المجمع العلمي العربي، إلا أن أقامته لم تدم أكثر من أربعة أشهر، فقد اشتد به مرض الربو، فتوفي يوم الاثنين الموافق 5 كانون الثاني سنة 1920، ودفن في سفح قاسيون تنفيذاً لوصيته. 
ترك الشيخ الجزائري الكثير من المؤلفات التي تدل على علمه الغزير وثقافته الواسعة، وطُبعت أكثرها في حياته وبإشرافه.منها : 
كتب التدريس للصفوف الإبتدائية في جميع الفروع,و منها: "مدخل الطّلاب إلى علم الحساب", و"رسالة في النّحو", و"منية الأذكياء في قصص الأنبياء", و"الفوائد الجسام في معرفة خواص الأجسام", و"إرشاد الألباء إلى تعليم ألف باء", وغيرها كثير 
يذكر محب الدين الخطيبوهو أحد تلاميذ الشيخ طاهر, أنه حاول مساعدة الشّيخ طاهر عندما ألجأت الحاجة هذا الشّيخ إلى بيع مخطوطاته ليعيش بثمنها، فتوسّط له مع بعض معارفه لدى الخديوي لإجراء راتب للشّيخ من الخزينة الخاصّة، فرفض هذا بإباء. وقال السّيّد محب الدّين معلّقاً على هذه الحادثة: "فظهر لي أنّني لا أزال أجهل تلك النّفس الكبيرة, رغم معرفتي بصاحبها منذ طفولتي، فقد غضب الشّيخ طاهر من هذه الحادثة غضباً لم أعهده فيه من قبل
وقد ذُكرت حوادث أخرى عن زهد الشيخ, وهي تظهر لنا جانباً مهماً من شخصية هذا العالم الفذ, فبالإضافة لزهده فهي تدل على حريته وإبائه, فقد منعته عزّته وصدقه ورغبته بعدم مصناعة الحكام عن قبول مثل هذه العطايا
 تمتع الشيخ طاهر بصفات مميزة, وغريبة, جعلت منه شخصية مختلفة ملفتة, وقد ذكر معاصروه كثيراً منها, وهي تدل على علو مكانته وطرافته).

عاش الشيخ طاهر في فترة مظلمة من تاريخ بلاد الشام خاصة والعالم الإسلامي عامة. وكان يعرف الفرق الشاسع بين موات الأمة العربية والإسلامية وبين الحضارة الغربية. لذلك فقد سعى إلى العمل قدر استطاعته من أجل نهضة هذه الأمة, التي كان يؤمن بعزتها وبخصائصها العظيمة.
وقد وصفه محب الدين الخطيب بأنه: "كان يعرف مواطن الداء في الدولة العثمانية, وفي الأمة التي أوقعها سوء الحظ تحت سلطانها, فكان بسبب ذلك يقدّر صعوبة موقفه, وما يمكن أن يتهدد حياته من خطر لو جاهر بكل ما يعرف, لذلك نصّب نفسه ميزاناً للحق).
ورغم كل ما كان يلمسه الشيخ طاهر من تدهور في حال الأمة, إلا أنه لم يكن قانطاً من التحرر أو يائساً من الإصلاح, وإنما كانت ثقته قوية بمستقبل الأمة العربية واستعدادها للنهوض من عثرتها متى أخذت بأسباب العلم ونشأ أبناؤها على التربية القومية التي تقوي القلوب وتشحذ العزائم
وكما رأينا فإن الشيخ طاهر كان يؤمن بالعلم كوسيلة للنهضة, ولكنه لم يكن يرى أن معرفة العلوم كافية ما لم يرافقها إصلاح للعادات الرديئة والمظاهر الانحطاطية. 
والشّيخ طاهر كان "يرى أنّ الدّولة العثمانيّة موشكة على الإنهيار, فيدعو العرب إلى التّأهّب بالعلم والأخلاق والتّجدد والتّحفّز, لنيل استقلالهم وصون بلادهم من أن تبتلعها حيتان الاستعمار, حتّى تقوّضت دعائمها, وتداعت عليها الأمم لاكتسابها واقتسام بلادها). وراح يبثّ هذه الأفكار بين طلّابه ومريديه, وكان إخلاصه وثقافته العالية قد جعلا كلّ من يميل إلى الثّقافة والعلم والتّحرر يتقرّب منه وينهل من علمه. ولم يكن الشّيخ طاهر يفرّق بين أحد من هؤلاء, لا بسبب الدّين ولا المذهب ولا غير ذلك, مما جعل له شهرة كبيرة في الشّام.
 وقد كان للشيخ طاهر طبقة من أقرانه النبهاء والمفكرين, على رأسهم الشيخ جمال الدين القاسمي إمام الشّام في عصره علماً بالدّين وتضلّعاً في فنون الأدب, وقد ولد في دمشق سنة 1283/1866, وكان لـه نشاطات كبيرة, فقد رحل إلى مصر, وزار المدينة, ونشر بحوثاً كثيرة في المجلّات والصّحف. ولـه مصنفات منها: "دلائل التّوحيد", و"ديوان خطب" وغيرها. وقد توفّي, رحمه الله, سنة 1332/ 1914
ومنهم أيضاً الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار , من علماء دمشق الكبار, وقد ولد فيها سنة 1253 / 1837, واشتغل بالأدب مدّة, له نظم وقصائد, ثم اقتصر في آخر أمره على علمي الكتاب والسّنة, وكان من دعاة الإصلاح. من أهمّ كتبه, كتاب "حليه البشر في تاريخ القرن الثّالث عشر", وقد توفّي في دمشق سنة 1335 / 1916 ومن أصدقاء الشيخ طاهر أيضاً الشيخ سليم البخاري, وهو عالم أديب. ولد بدمشق 1268هـ/ 1851م، وتولى الافتاء بالجيش العثماني، وبعد انقضاء الحرب العالمية الاولى عين عضواً في مجلس الشورى، فعضواً بمجلس المعارف الكبير، فرئيساً للعلماء، وانتخب عضواً بالمجمع العلمي العربي. من مؤلفاته: "رسالة في آداب البحث والمناظرة"، و"حل الرموز في عقائد الدروز" وغيرها. وتوفي بدمشق في 10 جمادي الاولى 1347هـ / 1928م). 
 كان هؤلاء العلماء وغيرهم يجتمعون بالشيخ طاهر, ويعقدون حلقات العلم والمدارسة, وانضم إليهم فيما بعد عدد كبير من شباب العرب النابهين نذكر منهم:
رفيق العظم العالم البحّاث, من رجال النّهضة الفكريّة في سوريّة، ولد في دمشق 1284 / 1867، واستقر ّفي مصر, واشترك في كثير من الأعمال والجمعيّات الإصلاحيّة والسّياسيّة والعلميّة. صنّف كتابه المشهور "أشهر مشاهير الإسلام في الحرب والسّياسة"، وكتاب "البيان في كيفيّة انتشار الأديان", وغيرها. وقد أهدى خزانة كتبه للمجمع العلمي العربيّ بدمشق وهي نحو ألف مجلد، توفّي سنة 1343/ 1925ومنهم الدكتورعبد الرحمن الشهبندر, وقد ولد في دمشق عام 1879م, ودرس في الكليّة السّوريّة الإنجيليّة في بيروت, وتخرّج من كليّة الطّب عام 1906م, كان من الخطباء المفوّهين, ومن رجال الوطنيّة والقوميّة, هرب من جمال باشا عام 1915م, وعاد إلى دمشق مع دخول قوات فيصل, شارك كوزير للخارجيّة في الحكومة الفيصليّة, وحكم عليه بالإعدام, وقد اغتيل عام 1940م, من "كتبه القضايا الإجتماعيّة الكبرى 
ومنهم كذلك, عبد الحميد الزهراوي, من زعماء النّهضة السّياسيّة في سوريا, وأحد شهداء العرب في عاليه, ولد في حمص, وأصدر صحيفة المنير, كتب في المقطّم. ورئس المؤتمر العربيّ الأوّل في باريس فحُكم عليه بالإعدام. له رسالة "الفقه والتّصوف", وكتاب "خديجة أمّ المؤمنين" وغيرها
وكان منهم سليم الجزائري, القائد عسكري، عارف باللغات العربية والتركية والفارسية الفرنسية والانكليزية. ولد بدمشق عام 1296/ 1879, وتعلم في المدرسة العسكرية، ومدرسة الهندسة البرية بالقسطنطينية وبلغ رتبة قائم مقام أركان حرب في الجيش العثماني، وحكم عليه بالموت بعاليه في لبنان فأعدم سنة 1334/ 1916. من آثاره: كتاب في المنطق سماه "ميزان الحق
ومنهم الوطني فارس الخوري, وقد ولد في 20 من تشرين الثاني 1873م في قرية الكفير بمنطقة حاصبيا, دخل الكلية الأمريكية، وحاز على بكالوريوس في العلوم عام 1897م, درس اللغتين الفرنسية والتركية وحده بدون معلم. امتهن المحاماة وتقدم بفحص معادلة الليسانس بالحقوق، فنالها. في عام 1914م فاز بالنيابة عن دمشق في مجلس المبعوثان. وفي عام 1917م اعتقله جمال باشا بتهمة تعامله مع فيصل بن الحسين، ثم قرر نفيه إلى استنبول. وفي عام 1919م عُيّن عضواً في مجلس الشورى، وهو الذي اقترح على الشريف فيصل تأسيسه. تولى عدة وزارات وشارك في تأسيس حزب الشعب, والكتلة الوطنية. توفي في الثاني من شهر كانون الثاني لعام 1962).
ومن هؤلاء الشباب أيضاً عبد الوهاب المليحي الشهير بالانكليزي, من قرية المليحة في غوطة دمشق. وهو حقوقي، إداري، مؤرخ، عارف باللّغات الفرنسية والانكليزية والتّركية. عين قائم مقاماً في عدة أقضية, ثم استقال, وتعاطي المحاماة بدمشق. ثم نصب مفتشاً للإدارة الملكية في ولاية بيروت ثم في بروسه، وسافر إلى القسطنطينية. حكم عليه بالإعدام بحجّة معارضته للإتحاديين، فقتل شنقاً بدمشق سنة 1916م. من آثاره: كتاب في التّاريخ العام 
وكان منهم محب الدين الخطيب ومحمد كرد علي, وقد تقدمت ترجمتهما سابقاً. وغيرهم من الشباب المهتم النابه. 
وقد تألف من جماع هؤلاء الشيوخ المفكرين والشباب النابهين أكبر حلقة أدبية ثقافية, كانت تدعو إلى تعلم العلوم العصرية, ومدارسة تاريخ العرب, وتراثهم العلمي, وآداب اللغة العربية, والتمسك بمحاسن الأخلاق الدينية, والأخذ بالصالح من المدنية الغربية
وكانت هذه الحلقة تجتمع في كل أسبوع من بعد صلاة الجمعة في منزل رفيق العظم. وكان مجلس هذه الحلقة يستعرض كل ما يهم المفكرين استعراضه عن الحركة العلمية والفكرية والسياسية خلال الأسبوع, وكان الشيخ طاهر هو الذي يوجههم, ويصحح لهم, ويوقظهم لما خفي عليهم من أسباب الإصابة بالرأي
 سميت هذه الحلقة بحلقة دمشق الكبرى, وقد راح الشيخ طاهر ورجال حلقته ينددون بالحكام واسبدادهم, وينتقدون سوء الإدارة, ويدعون إلى الحرية والعدل والنظام, فاتهموا بالخيانة الوطنية, والعمل على فصل سوريا عن بقية السلطنة العثمانية. وبالمقابل فقد قامت الحكومة بإلغاء منصب الشيخ طاهر الحكومي, وعرقلت أعمال الجمعية, ولاحقت أعضاءها, الذين وجدوا تضييقاً كبيراً, وقامت السلطات بتفتيش منازلهم, فاضطر بعضهم للهرب وكان على رأسهم الشيخ طاهر 
وعندما غادر الشّيخ طاهر دمشق متوجّهاً إلى مصر للإقامة فيها, خلّف وراءه "ثورة فكريّة تسري تحت الرّماد, وسرعان ما وجدت هذه الثّورة متنفّساً لها في الانقلاب العثمّاني, سنة 1908م
 شجّع هؤلاء المفكّرون غيرهم من شباب العرب, وغرسوا في عقولهم وقلوبهم حبّ التّحرر, والاعتزاز بالأمّة العربيّة, وبماضيها الحافل بالبطولة والعزّ والمجد. وقد تأثّر الشّباب بدعوتهم هذه, وألّفوا الجمعيّات السّريّة, والّتي اتّخذت من أفكار هؤلاء المصلحين مستنداً لها للمطالبة بحقوق العرب, وبالتّالي القيام بالثّورة العربيّة الكبرى.
 بالطبع فإن ظروف العصر الذي عاش فيه الشيخ طاهر كانت من السوء بحيث تغلّب الجهل والأمية والانحطاط, ورافقه الاستبداد والتسلط وسوء الإدارة, وهذا انعكس على مرافق الحياة كلها, سياسية واقتصادية وثقافية واجتماعية. فكان نشاط الشيخ طاهر مميزاً جداً ومؤثراً جداً, وكان كما وصفه الشيخ جمال الدين القاسمي (الشيخ المفيد, والمرقّي الوحيد) 
وبالفعل فقد كان عالماً عاملاً واعياً لا أقول إنه سابق لعصره, بل كان الرجل القدوة لبلد يعاني من موات حضاري خطير, " فترك أثراً من الخير أينما حل, فكان مجلسه حيثما حل مدرسة, ولقاؤه أينما لقيته درس ......... وكان يعلم بفعله لا بقوله, دعا إلى النظر في الكتب, فلم يكد يدع كتاباً لم ينظر فيه, ودعا إلى التأليف فكان له من التواليف ما عده من مكثري المصنفين, ودعا إلى حفظ الوقت, فلم يكن يضيع من وقته لحظة في عمل غير نافع, ودعا إلى ترك تلك المجاملات والرجوع إلى أخلاق المسلمين الأولين, من الصراحة والصدق, وقصد الحقائق وترك الأباطيل, فكانت حياته كلها كذلك 
وأثره هذا ظهر على طلابه ومريديه, فمن كان يحضر حلقة الشيخ طاهر من الشباب صاروا نخبة العرب علماً وثقافة وأدباً وعملاً. ولا نجد واحداً ممن كان يحضر اجتماعات تلك الحلقة إلا وقد ترك أثراً مفيداً في عصره, وكان لـه ذكره ومكانته كما رأينا. وهذا إن دل على شيء, فإنما يدل على نجاح أسلوب الشيخ طاهر, وعلى الأثر الكبير الذي خلّفه وراءه في نفوس هؤلاء الشباب. 
 ولولا تغلّب الاستعمار الأوروبي, ووقوع كثير من هؤلاء الرجال ضحية ثقتهم وانبهارهم بالغرب وحضارته, حتى أنهم ظنوا أن هؤلاء الغربيين يملكون من الأخلاق الحضارية ما يدفعهم للوفاء بعهودهم ومساعدة هذه البلاد الفتية على النمو والنهوض؛ لتكونت من جماعهم طبقة من النبهاء القدوة كانوا بداية لنهضة حقيقية كانت ستبني لبلادنا حضارة حقيقية قوية قائمة على العلم والعمل والمسؤولية والأخلاق الفاضلة المستمدة من ديننا وتراثنا الإنساني, ولتغير بالتالي هذا الحاضر البائس الذي نعيش فيه الآن. 
وأنا مع الفكرة التي تقول أنه لا يجوز لنا أن نعامل "هؤلاء العاملين الثقافيين باحتقار, طالما كانوا عناصر مخلصة, لم تكتسب من التجربة التاريخية خبرة كافية, تمكّنها من فصل الحَبّ عن الزوان". وإنما يجب علينا أن نستفيد من تجربتهم وآرائهم, لنكون أكثر وعياً, ونكتسب الخبرة المطلوبة, لمعرفة طريق النهضة الصحيح والحقيقي, القائم على تغيير السلوك الانحطاطي الذي ينخر في جسد الأمة, وتحويله إلى سلوك نهضوي فاعل, يحافظ على هويتنا وحضارتنا, وينجو من مرض الاستلاب وعقدة النقص واحتقار الذات, هذه الأمراض التي أوقعتنا في فخ قبول ما فرضته الحضارة الغربية من خير وشر, دون النظر فيه, أو حتى امتلاك القدرة والجرأة على نقده وتقويمه لأخذ أحسن ما فيه ونبذ سيئه, بهدف المساهمة في نشر فضائلنا الخلقية والحضارية ليستفيد العالم منها كله.

----------


## فداء الأقصى

السلام عليكم 
بحث قيم للغاية 
كنت أود معرفة الكاتب ومصدر البحث 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو سفيان الحنبلى

ارفعوا لنا كتب هذا الرجل

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> ارفعوا لنا كتب هذا الرجل


* الشّيخ طاهر الجزائري رائد التّجديد الدّيني في بلاد الشّام في العصر الحديث
تأليف:حازم زكريا محيي الدين
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4146 

مؤلفاته: 

1 - الجواهر الكلامية في إيضاح العقيدة الإسلامية.
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4149 
شرحه:
2 - الإيمان أركانه دلائله ثمراته ; شرح الجواهر الكلامية في العقيدة الإسلامية للشيخ طاهر الجزائري
المؤلف: عبد العزيز عز الدين السيروان
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4150 
3 - الكافي في اللغة.
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4148 
4 - شرح خطب ابن نباته عبد الرحيم بن محمد بن إسماعيل، ويليه: شرح خطب ولده أبي طاهر محمد.
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4147 
5- توجيه النّظر إلى أصول الأثر - نسخة عتيقة منسقة -
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=37355 
6- التّمرين على البيان والتبيين.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=48613 
7- تفسير طاهر الجزائري.
انظر عنه:http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=6037

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

جزاكم الله كل خير .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

كتاب الكافي في اللغة - العلامة طاهر الجزائري الدمشقي http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....t=16&book=6101

رابط مباشر 
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/archi.../kafi_lang.rar




> يعد طاهر الجزائري أحد الوجوه البارزة ورائد نهضة الشام في كتابه الكافي في اللغة وهو من نوادر المطبوعات العربية، وقد طبع سنة 1326هـ بكردستان العلمية حيث يتكلم عن أصول اللغة ونشأتها واشتقاقها والأبنية والأوزان والدلالة والمعنى وطرق ترتيب المعاجم على الحروف، وقراءة مقدمات المعاجم كالصحاح واللسان والمجمل ومختار الصحاح والمحكم والمخصص والقاموس المحيط والعباب والتكملة وأساس البلاغة وتهذيب اللغة، إذ جاء كتابه هذا مقدمة ومدخلاً وتمهيداً لكتب اللغة الكبرى على الطالب والمتخصص الإفادة والاستفادة منه.
> تحقيق: أبو بكر بلقاسم ضيف الجزائري
> الناشر: دار ابن حزم

----------

